# What do you think of...



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope this is in the right section... Mods please move it if it should be some where else! Just wanted to get some thoughts on these 2 potential breedings? I will (hopefully) be getting a pup from a breeder in my area and these are 2 of the pairs that will be bred in the next couple of weeks. 

I especially like this first pair. The male is just gorgeous! 

SG1 Canispheres Whos The Boss
BOF Ch. Prairiesides This Girls On Fire

I like this pair as well. 

Ch. Prairiesides Cashin InMy Chips
BPIG CH Woodside Dream OnThe Prairies (this picture shows her as a puppy, going BPIG, BOW, and BPIB. She is obviously an adult now but looks much the same still). 

Here is the website if you want to see more information on them all. Current & Upcoming Litters | Prairielands Kennel

Anyway, looking for some feedback on these breedings. If you had to pick, which one would it be and why. What do you like/not like about these 4? I am not looking to breed this potential future pup, just basically want a companion. I am interested in agility though, and mayyyybe I might get into the conformation ring. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Hopefully a mod will move it  This should be in the bloodlines & pedigrees area


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, or maybe in the "choosing a puppy" section?? Oops!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't give you a critique on what to expect out of these pairings, but with agility/conformation in mind, if I *"had"* to pick structurally, it would be the first pair. 

I guess I would ask YOU what do you like about these two breedings? Have you met the dogs? If not, I would, just because they look good doesn't mean they would impress me otherwise in person

I hit notify to have this moved


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I can't give you a critique on what to expect out of these pairings, but with agility/conformation in mind, if I *"had"* to pick structurally, it would be the first pair.
> 
> I guess I would ask YOU what do you like about these two breedings? Have you met the dogs? If not, I would, just because they look good doesn't mean they would impress me otherwise in person
> 
> I hit notify to have this moved


Thanks! 

I love the looks of the first male. Beautiful rich pigment, nice top line and angulation. Very masculine guy. The female is very pretty as well and looks to have a nice top line and moderate amount of angulation which is what I want. I haven't met them yet but plan on it within the next week or so, can't wait!! I do like the other pair too and would be happy with a puppy from either breeding! I know I can't judge based on pictures only and I'm waiting to hear back from the breeder on which pair she thinks would produce a better pup for me based on what I told her I'm looking for.


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone else have any comments???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would pm Daphne, (andaka here )she has AM line dogs and is very knowledgeable when it comes to the lines. She may be able to give some insite


----------

